# Slingbox using Cytanet??



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a house in Scotland and a house in Oroklini, Cyprus and am considering buying a Slingbox in order to receive/stream U.K. chanels to my house in Cyprus. I am currently on the mid range package with Cytanet for Broad band and have my line rental with them aswell. 

I would like to know if I was to buy the Slingbox then would my monthly broadband bills go up in price? Does anyone know how much speed you would need to run or an average of how much the Slingbox uses? Can it be used so I have the slingbox in Cyprus and be used to feed of my SKY HD box in my home in Scotland? I have a laptop that I will be leaving in the house in Cyprus but I sometimes rent the house out and would prefer not to leave the laptop out with guests incase it becomes damaged. Is there a way to stream chanels direct to my tv in Cyprus without the use of a laptop and have it linked directly to Slingbox instead?

I also have a spare sky box and sky hd box that I could take over to Cyprus. Can I use these and if so what would it cost, what would I need and how much would it cost. I do not really have room in the garden for a large satelite dish although I might be able to get 1.8 metre dish on top of my car port but would have to check if it is possible?

Can anyone help? I would prefer the sling box option with Cytanet as long as the monthly charges are not extortionate?


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

*Help?*

Can anyone help?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Can anyone help?


I guess no one knows the answer. Slingbox isnt commonly used in Cyprus.


----------

